# We lost the baby.



## ockeracres (Dec 6, 2008)

I miscarried yesterday afternoon. The doctor said there was nothing I could have done to prevent it. Being this far along, it was not anything I did. (I was 15 wks.) He said there was probably something wrong with the baby, or it was something genetic, or something that wasn’t compatible with me. I will be going for blood work next week to test for a few things and Sam and I may go through some genetic tests. I was far enough along that he told me it was a boy. I got to see him, so it helped. I’m doing ok, I’ve done my crying and I still feel sad, but life will go on and you can’t dwell on it. I know he is in good hands now. He is with his sibling. I think about it all the time, but I’ve turned my focus back on getting my horses trained, getting down to my goal weight, and getting my goats ready for shows this summer. We’ll be able to get pregnant again. The doctor said my problem isn’t getting pregnant, it’s sustaining the pregnancy. We are going to do all we can to find out what the problem is.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Heather, I'm so sorry! I know what pain you are going through...I can't think of anything to say to help you, I wish you were here so I could :hug: . My youngest son and wife are having trouble conceiving, every month is like a knife in her heart. So sad.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh Hun :hug: 
I am so sorry.
My auntie has problems with her heart, the first time she tried, the baby had problems, and it was so sad. But now she has a healthy beautiful girl. I hope you conceive one day. ray: 

All my thoughts for you :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Heather. I am so sorry to hear that. I do know what you are going thou because I had three. I will say that it only makes those kids you do get even more special.

Just know it was the Lords plans all along and that you will see that little on someday. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I am so sorry hun. I know how you feel I ahve been preggers 7 times and only have two babies. Just keep trying and you have my prayers.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss I will pray for you and your family


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

:hug: :hug: im sorry.. i know how hard it is on you and your family.. my mother miscarried three times.. its tough. we are here for you :hug: :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:hug: oh I am so sorry!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your baby. :hug: This must be such a hard time for you. I am praying you get your wish someday and are able to carry to full term and are blessed with a beautiful healthy baby of your own. ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I haven't been pregnant yet and plan to wait a little while longer but our family has had this happen and gotten through it so will you. :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry! I personally have no experience with that type of situation but I can only imagine! Prayers for another pregnancy and for you to carry full term and deliver a healthy baby!! :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heather, you have my heartfelt sympathies on your loss, I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Heather my daughter was born 8 weeks premature and then I miscarried a few years later. When i finally got pregnant again I started dilating at 17 weeks pregnant and had to use lots of meds and had many hospital stays to hold him in. I had 3 months bed rest and finally delivered him at 33 weeks gestation. Find a really good high risk doctor when you get pregnant again. Testing sounds like a really good idea for now. My heart goes out to you and your family right now. :hug:


----------



## ockeracres (Dec 6, 2008)

I love the doctor I am with now, and he is doing a lot more for me than my last doctor. I had switched doctors with this pregnancy b/c my other doctors didn't offer me any testing when I miscarried the first time. This new office handles high risk pregnancies as well as normal ones. This time around it is a little harder b/c I got to see my little boy move and kick around in the first ultrasound. And he was still alive and healthy Monday, and as sad as it is to say this, his heart was still beating when they did an ultrasound to see if anything could be done to save him, but my water had already broke. 

I have those pictures and plan to put them in a frame to keep. My mother gave me a Willow Tree Angel when I miscarried the first time and on the way home from the hospital last night she got me one for this baby. I know God has a plan, it's just hard to understand what it is right now. But my Grandmother and my babies brother (I am guessing on the first, I wasn't far along that time.) are all up there together.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry you lost you little boy... :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby. I hope in time when your body heals and you are ready that you will finally get to have a baby. :hug:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Heather, I'm so sorry for the loss of your little boy. I've been there too.

I've got a friend who had several miscarriages that far along and she did some research into progesterone therapy. She used a prescription strength progesterone cream under her doctors supervision and was able to carry to term and have a healthy child. If your docs are high risk specialists they should be able to do the same for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my heart just goes out to you. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry .....that is so devastating.... :tears:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm praying for you and your family through this hard time. 

My mother had three miscarriages and a premmie girl who only lived 32 hrs ... it is so hard on the family but I have three brothers and a sister, so I pray that you will be likewise blessed.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Heather,

I am so so sorry :hug: I know how hard it is to loose a child.

I decided after I was pregnant the fourth time and lost it, that I would not have any more children. My first 3 pregnancies, I was able to deliver but they were all a nightmare. I was in the hospitals from 28 weeks on, complete bedrest, injections daily, IV NASTY meds, it was so bad, they would not even let me out of bed to use the potty - I had to go in a metal pan under my butt.

I hope that you are able to find out what is causing the issues and they are able to help you to have that special one to add to the family. 

Have they checked your RH factor? Strep B? Hormone Levels? Fragile X chromosone? Just a few thoughts while I was thinking.....

My thoughts are with you all


----------



## ockeracres (Dec 6, 2008)

They haven't checked any of that except the RH. I'm AB+ so that is ok. I have to call in and make an appointment for sometime next week and we are going to get all that checked. I have a feeling that it might be hormonal or maybe a vitamin or mineral deficiency. Mostly just a gut feeling about the hormones. But it could just be "wishful thinking" on my part, since that kind of thing can be fixed. I guess we'll see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> They haven't checked any of that except the RH. I'm AB+ so that is ok. I have to call in and make an appointment for sometime next week and we are going to get all that checked. I have a feeling that it might be hormonal or maybe a vitamin or mineral deficiency. Mostly just a gut feeling about the hormones. But it could just be "wishful thinking" on my part, since that kind of thing can be fixed. I guess we'll see.


 ... getting checked .. won't hurt..... wishful thinking ...may very well ...be a sign from your own body...found deep within your heart and soul....
if you believe ...and pray......you will....be blessed with a beautiful child... ...that will be healthy....and be very much loved....don't give up ...keep trying.... ray:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Suellen


----------

